# Label Schriftfarbe



## Freak (10. Apr 2008)

Hi, mal wieder ne frage:


```
private Label lblUeberschrift = new Label("Taschenrechner");
```

weiß jemand wie ich bei dem netten kerlchen die Schriftfarbe ändern kann ?
danke


----------



## André Uhres (10. Apr 2008)

Warum benutzt du nicht Swing? AWT ist altmodisch :wink:


----------



## Freak (10. Apr 2008)

ah, hey ja in der schule haben wir awt benutzt.
ich werd mir swing mal angucken.
aber ne idee wäre trotzdem ganz gut.

thx


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Apr 2008)

label.setForeground(Color.GREEN);


----------



## Guest (10. Apr 2008)

ah, danke unter foreground hatte ich was anderes verstanden


----------

